# Eigene Dateiendung mit Icon registrieren?



## partitionist (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.xmd mein Dateinamen registriert und jetzt kann ich diese ausführen, doch wie kann ich der Datei ein Icon zuweisen?


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2006)

Probier es mal im "Windows Explorer" über "Extras -> Ordneroptionen... -> Dateitypen -> Dateityp auswählen -> Erweitert -> Anderes Symbol..."

Die Ordneroptionen lassen sich aber auch über die Systemsteuerung aufrufen.


----------



## partitionist (5. Oktober 2006)

Ja klar manuell ist das kein Problem, doch nicht jeder User soll dies manuell einstellen.
Ich will das automatisch erstellen lassen und es muss mit der Registry klappen ein Icon mit meiner Dateierweiterung zu registrieren.


----------

